# 110v appliances



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Most ARV's have 110v and 220-240v appliances in them. Using the formula of Watts divided by volts = amps, if I'm hooked up to 230v mains and use the 110v microwave for example does that mean I need approx. twice the amount of amps to use it ? or does the transformer automatically adjust it somehow?
[ Jim, you mentioned the formula in another thread which prompted this question ] Chris


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Chris 

Your microwave is rated in Watts, the current it draws, as you point out depends on the Voltage. 

Lets say it's rated at 1,000 watts , it will draw about 9 amps at 110 volts from the transformer. 

The transformer will draw from the hook up 4.6 amps ( 1,000 div. by 240 volts = 4.16 amps ) 

This is aproximate as your microwave was designed for American 60 hz , UK supply is 50 Hz 

So to answer your question , yes the transformer adjusts the current but the wattage remains constant.. 

I hope this explains ..


----------



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Jim,
Explained very well, many thanks. Look forward to meeting you at Peterborough. Chris


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Chris.. also looking forward to Peterborough, see you there


----------

